# First run at Sous Vide



## 73saint (Dec 26, 2019)

I’ve tried the “redneck Sous vide” method with my yeti cooler and venison backstrap.  But for Christmas, I got this Anova Sous vide.   I’m pretty excited.






We decided on prime ribeye, so I went to Costco on my lunch break.   Found two nice ones, and splurged on a little king crab.  Surf and turf it is!!





Being a Sous vide newb, I’m a little nervous but expect things to go pretty well (I hope).  
















simple seasoning of salt pepper and garlic powder.  I think I’m gonna reverse sear on cast iron skillet w butter and avocado oil.  My better half prefers medium to my med rare.  That’s my only real challenge, so wish me luck!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 26, 2019)

Good luck on your introductory session. There are lots of fans of Sous Vide here on the forum. I bought one  few months ago and have had "mixed results".  I think I need to use some tried and proven recipes before trying to wing it on my own next time.

Regardless, let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## sandyut (Dec 26, 2019)

post up your time and temp.  I got a SV for Christmas and would like to fire it up soon on a couple steaks like you are.


----------



## 73saint (Dec 26, 2019)

Everything I am reading says 127-130 for two hours then reverse sear...


----------



## mike243 (Dec 26, 2019)

Sounds great, bought a inkbird sv unit and aint got it wet yet, too much work late night ect, got to get me a searsall torch to finish it off easy lol


----------



## mike243 (Dec 26, 2019)

The longer it goes the tenderer it gets supposedly, going to test that theory after the new year


----------



## 73saint (Dec 26, 2019)

mike243 said:


> The longer it goes the tenderer it gets supposedly, going to test that theory after the new year


Yep I just watched a Guga video that ran one at 24, one at 12, one at 6 & one at 2 hours.  The 24 was roast like consistency and they said the 2 was more like a normal steak.  I’m starting with 2.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm in...  haven't used mine yet (the one I won here from inkbird)


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 26, 2019)

Last ribeyes I did 132 for 2 hours . Then over a hot grill to sear . 
I love mine . Well both of them . Bought another one to go with the first one . Anova 800 and 900 watt .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 26, 2019)

73saint said:


> Everything I am reading says 127-130 for two hours then reverse sear...


130 for 2 hours is perfect for how I like them!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2019)

Been too long since I've used my sv so can't be much help there but keeping an eye on those crab legs... been thinking it's about time to get some but the price is terrible here lately. 

Ryan


----------



## 73saint (Dec 26, 2019)

Well the crab legs were the best part of the meal!  That’s not to say the steaks weren’t great because they were.  But the crab was divine, and yes I way over paid, but it was a treat!  We haven’t had them in years.  
I believe I did the steaks a bit too long on the reverse sear; but such is life when your better half prefers hers medium.  Still, it came out great.  I took a few pics, albeit not the prettiest....


----------



## ofelles (Dec 26, 2019)

Getting a sous vide this weekend for Christmas.  Been a skeptic but what the heck.  New toys good, right?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 26, 2019)

The steak looks good to me .  Nice crust and cooked like I like them .


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks like everything turned out real good, but in my opinion the SV is made for tough cuts of meat like an eye of round or a chuck roast. I don't think you can beat the flavor of a good steak cooked over either an open wood or charcoal fire.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2019)

One thing with the SV, it is hard to screw up a steak if medium or medium well is desired unless the searing stage gets carried away. Haven't done much more than a 3 hr stint. May affect the texture I'm affraid.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 27, 2019)

steaks looked great!  I am stoked to try my new SV!  I am really hoping i can get a med rare steak that my wife will eat.  as many have heard me lament...she cant stand "blood on the plate".  it looks like SV med rare and seared may get her more to the med rare than medium.  I am broken and can barely ever cook hers enough.  I get anxiety about overcooking steaks.  its just how i am put together.



 SmokinAl
 l am excited to try an eye of the round and then, chill, smoke and sear.  AND THEN use my new slicer for beef samis!  wife got me the slicer...so excited.


----------



## 73saint (Dec 27, 2019)

sandyut said:


> steaks looked great!  I am stoked to try my new SV!  I am really hoping i can get a med rare steak that my wife will eat.  as many have heard me lament...she cant stand "blood on the plate".  it looks like SV med rare and seared may get her more to the med rare than medium.  I am broken and can barely ever cook hers enough.  I get anxiety about overcooking steaks.  its just how i am put together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the same way!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2019)

73saint said:


> Well the crab legs were the best part of the meal!  That’s not to say the steaks weren’t great because they were.  But the crab was divine, and yes I way over paid, but it was a treat!  We haven’t had them in years.
> I believe I did the steaks a bit too long on the reverse sear; but such is life when your better half prefers hers medium.  Still, it came out great.  I took a few pics, albeit not the prettiest....




Looks Great from here, Saint !!
Nice Job!
Like.
Now to really have fun, Try my #1 favorite SV Meal----Eye Round @ 132° for 21 hours.
Also, as My #2---Chucky @ 134° for 30 hours.
That's how we make Cheap Meat Taste Expensive!!

Bear


----------



## dr k (Dec 27, 2019)

I prefer to SV tougher pieces of meat as well over longer periods of time to get tender but I started  out 1st with  eyes of ribeye like your pic without the intermuscular fat ribbon and cap meat. I sear the cap meat separately since when grilling it usually cooks faster on the grill , being the ring of meat on the outside. Everything you prepared looks very good. They stole your cap meat and that ribbon of intermuscular fat unless you removed it. They look like monster Strip steaks. If you SV the whole ribeye steak, that intermuscular fat won't render and turns Jelly soft anyway so no loss other than if you expected that wonderful cap meat. These below are choice eyes of ribeye I cut, pitched the fat ribbon and reserved the cap meat. Ask the butcher what happened to your cap meat if you expected it to be there. With your steaks I'd SV them as well since it's all muscle and only intramuscular marbling fat. Just curious about the cut.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 27, 2019)

dr k said:


> They stole your cap meat and that ribbon of intermuscular fat unless you removed it. They look like monster Strip steaks.


I was wondering about that .


----------



## mike243 (Dec 30, 2019)

Well I will be working on tenderizing using the SV, looks like most folks are using it to get it to the cooked stage they want instead of grilling , I don't have very much problems hitting internal temps for me, wife wants brown meat all the way thru :(


----------



## sandyut (Dec 30, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I don't have very much problems hitting internal temps for me, wife wants brown meat all the way thru :(


UGH!  I started close to that when I met my wife.  she also use A-1, no offense to anyone who likes that but to me, there is no place for it on a quality steak.


----------

